# Ratio for fast acting lime



## mhwwdman (Sep 13, 2019)

Hey all, I just had a soil test done from Virginia Tech. They advised 80lbs/1000 sq ft of agricultural limestone in <=50lbs applications every 1-6 months. I have Pennington fast acting lime, but I'm unsure about how much to apply and the frequency. The soil test said "ground, pulverized or pelletized", so I assume that I'm still applying all 80lbs?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You apply the bag rate/frequency until you get to 80lbs. In essence you are paying more and doing more work than using the cheap $3-4bag of 50lb lime.


----------



## mhwwdman (Sep 13, 2019)

g-man said:


> You apply the bag rate/frequency until you get to 80lbs. In essence you are paying more and doing more work than using the cheap $3-4bag of 50lb lime.


Thanks! That was all that was available at my Home Depot. I guess I'll return and find the regular lime elsewhere to spare myself from the mind gymnastics.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Tractor supply, Lowes, Menards or another Home depot. It can be in brown paper bag with just the words Lime.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

mhwwdman said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > You apply the bag rate/frequency until you get to 80lbs. In essence you are paying more and doing more work than using the cheap $3-4bag of 50lb lime.
> ...


Here's what my local Lowe's sells. The bag does not look like the picture but it's Pelletized Lawn Lime. Here's the link: https://www.lowes.com/pd/Soil-Doctor-Pelletized-Lawn-Lime-40-lb-Organic-Lime-PH-Balancer/3062133


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

https://www.domyown.com/msds/Soil_Doctor_Pelletized_Lawn_Lime_Label_2020.pdf


----------

